# Eye color question



## Torty Mom (Jul 15, 2011)

Do hatchling CDT's eye's change color? Everyone around her has cute little beady black eyes, and then the day before yesterday, little baby Marley now has little cute baby green eyes!! Does this happen when they reach a certain age?


----------



## ascott (Jul 15, 2011)

They all have green eyes (some have a variation of green and yellow mix) with of course the black center  That is part of what gives them the intense look they get, well along with their unique shape of eye/eye brow.....


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 15, 2011)

Angela, my other 3 have no color at all. Just little black beady eyes. Does the color show up when they get older? I need to see what color Lou's eyes are. I don't think his are green or yellow.


----------



## ascott (Jul 15, 2011)

HI....all four of my males have a variation of green with yellow gold color with the center black pupal....the black of course takes up more of the color when they are not in direct shot of sunlight...well, like our eyes do too....

I have only ever seen the green/yellow....now my old man Humphry has a lot more black vs color...as he has horrible eye sight (still do not what caused it, he came to me that way)

I have never hosted a hatchling to full adult without a break in between....I have either helped with hatchlings or sub adults and adults....


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 15, 2011)

Darn, Lou is already crashed out cold. Rough life patrolling the yard. I'll check him in the morning. I know my little Penny, her daddy has green eyes, but hers are not yet. Hmmm very interesting, I wonder if it's like human babies, takes a few months for the color to settle in.


----------



## ascott (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't know MaryAnne....now I am on the hunt for pics of different aged ones....I will have to do some research as I don't know if they change or not?


----------

